# Rahmschwammerl



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I never met a dumpling that I didn’t like, and love cream of mushroom soup
and make it all the time. 
I’ll give this a whirl soon ( my way) :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Reminds me of those Jacques Pepin gallettes.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It does look good, I love mushrooms and dumplins, never tried them together. Now old timey southern chicken dumplins are unreal. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> Now old timey southern chicken dumplins are unreal.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


As Klinger said to the Admiral, on MASH. "I Love You." :vs_laugh:

I love chicken with flat dumplings, was raised on them. I never could get into puffy dumplings but I don't turn my nose up at them. I think I have most of the stuff to make those RahmmerWhammer Doodle things.

And you are Welcome.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is the way I like chicken dumplins also, I don't like them puffy but like you, I sure wouldn't turn them down. lol


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Has anyone here made this? Don't ask me to pronounce it. Bread dumplings with mushrooms in a creamy sauce.
> 
> 
> https://forty2014.wordpress.com/201...merl-german-bread-dumplings-creamy-mushrooms/





Never heard of it, could not possibly say it but I may have to try it as I don't think I ever met bread and gravy I did not like.


----------

